# How did he propose?



## mrom (Oct 18, 2006)

i know it's coming, but he doesn't want me to know when, or how, or where. i prefer it this way, but i drive myself crazy thinking of what it will be like to finally have my man on one knee proposing marriage. tell me your stories-how did he propose to you?


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 18, 2006)

Well, it's all a BIG blur now, BUT... I proposed to him! LMAO! Yes, I proposed to John. I didn't get down on one knee, but I believe I took his hand and asked him while I was sitting on the edge of the bed and he was standing in front of me...


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 18, 2006)

text message. I am not going to take it seriously because I am thinking about it and I am slightly convinced that he was (a) stoned off his ass or ( B) drunk as a skunk.

However, If he does decide to ask again I hope he gets on his knees.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 18, 2006)

he said, "marry me or die." i melted.


----------



## tadzio79 (Oct 18, 2006)

my hubby john and I went to Santa Monica pier and was having a relaxed day. Towards the late afternoon, we went in and shared a chicken salad and a couple of cocktails. Around sunset, we were strolling along the beach, then he unexpectedly got down on his one knee(!) and proposed to me... and I said yes!!!! it was so sweet and romantic of him!

I remember us walking back to our car and he was proclaiming of how amazing i was and how much he was in love with me!


----------



## Anna (Oct 18, 2006)

we were laying on his dads couch i was half asleep jeff:"guess what" me: um you found my keys? jeff:"no. were getting married!" me: we are? Jeff: "yes!" me: okay. then he shoved me off the couch got on one knee and asked again


----------



## mandy_ (Oct 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *tadzio79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif my hubby john and I went to Santa Monica pier and was having a relaxed day. Towards the late afternoon, we went in and shared a chicken salad and a couple of cocktails. Around sunset, we were strolling along the beach, then he unexpectedly got down on his one knee(!) and proposed to me... and I said yes!!!! it was so sweet and romantic of him! I remember us walking back to our car and he was proclaiming of how amazing i was and how much he was in love with me!





That is really sweet. &lt;33


----------



## mrom (Oct 19, 2006)

i love romantic proposals. my bf's sister told me that he told her how he plans on proposing to me. she said that it's the sweetest thing she's heard and she is surprised that he came up with it. i can't wait to find out what's gonna happen!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *tadzio79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif my hubby john and I went to Santa Monica pier and was having a relaxed day. Towards the late afternoon, we went in and shared a chicken salad and a couple of cocktails. Around sunset, we were strolling along the beach, then he unexpectedly got down on his one knee(!) and proposed to me... and I said yes!!!! it was so sweet and romantic of him! I remember us walking back to our car and he was proclaiming of how amazing i was and how much he was in love with me!





How sweet


----------



## SierraWren (Oct 19, 2006)

His English wasn't good(he's Czech)and I still sometimes had a hard time understanding him. So as we were walking on the beach, he suddenly took my hand, sort of stopped us both from walking. He said,"I have something to say,"which usually prefaced the fact that he was about to say something he needed me to listen to especially closely,as he'd have a hard time getting whatever it was out in English. So I looked at him closely, prepared for severe lybroken,heavily accented sentences and for having to guess,somewhat, at his words.And what he said was kind of strange, "I want you to be with me all life." I was CERTAIN he was trying to say something else.Gently,and I'm afraid slightly patronizingly, I said, "I'm afraid you're not quite clear enough. That's okay, just keep trying."Looking hurt,and frustrated, he said, "I love you,only you.I want to be....condemned... to you for life." Well, I wasn't quite sure I liked the codemned part(he later said he meant "sworn")but I understood,then. I was embarrassed for how patronizing I'd sounded, and also embarrassed because I didn't yet know whether I wanted to accept his proposal.It actually briefly crossed my mind to continue to pretend I had no idea what he meant--for the next few days, buying time--but of course I told him the truth:that I wasn't ready yet to accept or refuse his proposal. Then: "What is a proposal?" he asked me.


----------



## Princess6828 (Oct 19, 2006)

It was Christmas Eve. We just got done opening gifts and Nick was like there's one more go get it. So I unwrapped it and opened the box. It didn't really look like an engagement ring, so I wasn't sure. I mean, I thought it was but I didn't want to just start screaming yes! lol. So I kinda kept looking back and forth between him and the ring. He was just grinning ear to ear. So I said, "Is this?" And he said yes. So he took the ring from me, got down on one knee and said, "So will you marry me?" I of course said yes. It was just in NIck's room with me sitting on the edge of the bed. Oh and his best friend was sitting at the computer - that part was a little weird. But, neither of us is really satisfied with that ring. It isn't really an engagement ring - but it's more than a promise ring to us. I don't wear it cause it's wayyyy too big and when we took it to get it sized they said the stones would fall out if they tried to. Sooo...I have the ring, but he's going to get me another one. Maybe this time I will get my big fairy tale proposal that I've always dreamed of. I mean, the first time wasn't horrible, but I'd like us to at least be alone - maybe in Paris.


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 19, 2006)

awww so cute everyone!


----------



## tadzio79 (Oct 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mandy_* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That is really sweet. &lt;33 awww thanks mandy_ and jdepp_84! it was one of my very few "kodak" moments. lol


----------



## StrangerNMist (Oct 26, 2006)

Hmmm...

We went out to eat, and he told me that he wanted to go down to the lake to spend some time. We went down there, and he got a hotel room. He had this black plastic bag with him - I kept asking him as to what it was, but he refused to tell me. I kept asking, but he just laughed and said "wait, and you'll see."

We got a room at the Marina Inn. Once we got everything unpacked, he bought out the small plastic bag and told me to close my eyes. When I opened them he was down on one knee, and said, "I love you so very much. You mean the world to me. Will you marry me?!" I said "yes", and hugged him tightly.

We spent the next three days at the Lake, disturbing out neighbors *lmao*, and checking out some of the local sights.


----------

